# Laptop mit Drucker über funk verbinden.



## xsk1llprox (27. November 2008)

*Laptop mit Drucker über funk verbinden.*

Hi,

ich wollte folgendes machen, undzwar wollte ich unseren drucker mit meinem Laptop über funk verbinden. Jetzt habe ich von jemandern gehört das man es auch über den Router machen kann. Ich habe eine Fritzbox und hab auch ein Usb Anschluss. Nun meine eigentliche frage wie verbinde ich es mit einander und wie kann ich dann per laptop drucken?

Mfg
xsk1llprox


----------



## strelock (27. November 2008)

*AW: Laptop mit Drucker über funk verbinden.*

kann mir nicht vorstellen das man über den USB Port am Router drucken kann. Mehr Erfolg wirst du da mit den Einsatz eines Printservers haben (also über Lan).


----------



## Adrenalize (27. November 2008)

*AW: Laptop mit Drucker über funk verbinden.*

Ließ am besten mal in der anleitung der Fritzbox nach, für was der USB Port gedacht ist. Das ist vermutlich von der Software abhängig, ob ein Drucker unterstützt wird, einige Router checken da wohl nur Festplatten.
Atechnisch ist es je nach Gerät schon möglich, den Drucker über den Router im LAN zu sharen.

Die Notlösung wäre ansonsten, den Drucker an einen Rechner zu hängen, der oft läuft, und ihn über diesen freizugeben, dann kann er auch bers LAN bzw. WLan genutzt werden, aber der Rechner an dem er hängt muss dann an sein.


----------



## Gast3737 (27. November 2008)

*AW: Laptop mit Drucker über funk verbinden.*

das geht ganz einfach!
du ladest dir die Software FritzboxUsbFernanschluss runter(geht auch über die Routersoftware)..diese verbindet sich mit der Box..dann klickst du nur auf das Symbol zum verbinden schon ist es fertig..ggf. musst du jetzt die Druckertreiber installieren...


----------

